# how to remove badsector from hdd



## rightclick (Jun 18, 2010)

how to remove badsector from hdd

---------- Post added at 08:10 AM ---------- Previous post was at 08:05 AM ----------

hello
can u tell me?


----------



## gagan007 (Jun 18, 2010)

zero fill or low level format could help you. have you tried that?


----------



## swatkat (Jun 18, 2010)

Bad sectors are physical damages to hard disk platters. You can not "remove" them, but operating systems can "mask" them (i.e. avoid storing data in bad sectors). To do that, you need to run chkdsk command in "fix" mode ( Run *chkdsk /f* in command prompt and then reboot system).
Microsoft Corporation


----------



## celldweller1591 (Jun 18, 2010)

> Bad sectors are physical damages to hard disk platters. You can not  "remove" them, but operating systems can "mask" them (i.e. avoid storing  data in bad sectors)


+1. Do checkdisk on each partition. "*chkdsk /r /f*"


----------



## alok4best (Jun 27, 2010)

yup, and most of the hard drives have some buffer(reserved) space which the os starts using to make up for bad sectors...U can use a floppy based program HDD Regenerator which is very good at masking off these physical bad sectors.


----------



## shaikh kalim (Jul 2, 2010)

computer automaticaly restart what is solution plz tell me


----------

